

Ask HN: I want to build a simple but good website, what do I need to do? - jontekinkaw

Hello everybody, 
I have a small business and would like to create a brochure for the stuff and services I sell online, I don't want to spend more than $500 for now, and I have no problem learning to do anything on my own. What do you suggest guys? Should I forget about it and hand the project for somebody? Or It is possible for me to create a simple attractive website for my business alone?
======
ideamonk
Yeah its possible to make one, the cost is time. Learn some HTML and CSS
basics, then a little bit of PHP & MySQL, that would give you an understanding
with which you would be able to edit and customise wordpress or any other CMS
for your own website. You could even come up with your own CMS (content
management system).

Well, let me know if I could be of any help - madetokill.com O_o

------
pclark
Wordpress and/or PHP.

or drop me an email and I'll make it you :)

